# Wiring Diagram for 96 sentra GXE



## Guest (May 8, 2003)

I need to find the wiring diagram for my '96 sentra gxe. Does anyone know where I can find one online?

both my tail lights are shorting out and I need to figure out where it's coming from.

thanks


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

Hmmm...I am looking for the wiring diagram as well.
But you say your tail lights are shorting out? That is very weird...
Did anyone ever do anythign to your car in order for this to happen?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2003)

no. At first one tail light went out and I replaced it. Then two weeks later it blew again. I replaced it. Two weeks later they both blew. A guy at NAPA cinfidently suggested a short in the brake light wiring was causing it. That makes logical sense to me.


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

B14 Forum is where this belongs!


----------



## UNISH25 (Aug 12, 2002)

I have the wiring diagram for the sentra chassis, but nowhere does it include the headlights


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

try tracing the source of the black (ground) wires. Make sure they are grounded properly and clean.


----------

